# Computer freeze and reset button not working



## cshong (Apr 8, 2009)

Sometimes, my computer freeze and reset button not working until I restart my computer by pressing the power button to turn off and turn on again.

I am playing games when the problem occurred.

When the computer freeze, my monitor still display the screen of the game. But, after pressing reset button, the monitor turn black and the computer does not boot at all.

If problem with the video card driver or games, it should not affect the reset button right?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

In order to help you, we will need your equipment specs. If this is a name brand computer, please post the brand / model number. If a 'white box' then post the brand and model of power supply, motherboard, cpu, memory, graphics.

Also, enter the CMOS setup, find the hardware monitor section and post the voltages and temperatures you see there.

Does the computer only fail while gaming? I would suspect, first, a weak power supply which is failing when your graphics card comes under full load and starts demanding too much current from it.


----------



## cshong (Apr 8, 2009)

gcavan said:


> In order to help you, we will need your equipment specs. If this is a name brand computer, please post the brand / model number. If a 'white box' then post the brand and model of power supply, motherboard, cpu, memory, graphics.
> 
> Also, enter the CMOS setup, find the hardware monitor section and post the voltages and temperatures you see there.
> 
> Does the computer only fail while gaming? I would suspect, first, a weak power supply which is failing when your graphics card comes under full load and starts demanding too much current from it.


custom built / white box desktop computer
power supply unit: unkown brand, 450 watt.
motherboard: INTEL 946GZIS
CPU: INTEL CORE 2 DUO E6400 2.13GHZ
MEMORY: 3GB (1GB KINGSTON DDR2 667MHZ + 2GB KINGSTON DDR2 667 MHZ)
GRAPHICS: ATI RADEON X1650PRO WITH 256 MB RAM.


----------



## cshong (Apr 8, 2009)

Attached here with the screenshot of Intel Desktop Utilities showing the CPU temperature.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Couple things stand out here.

1) Possible memory mismatch: Run the computer with a single stick or memory and see what happens.

2) The X1650 will draw nearly 14amps at full load. Swap out your power supply with a known good unit that has a 12 volt current rating of at least 18amps


----------

